

Tell HN: HN Meetup in Pune Tomorrow - yummyfajitas

The Pune HN Meetup is on. It's on Sunday, 12 June at the "Infinitely Beta" office at 6 PM.<p>Address is on http://infinitelybeta.com<p>If coming, please send an email to b.ghose at infinitelybeta dot com.<p>See you there!
======
revorad
Is this a regular meetup? I'll be in Pune in December and would love to come
along to one of these meetups.

------
riffmaster
Is there one going to be in Chennai / Bangalore ?

